# 5 Gallons, anything?



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 5 Gallon Tank, simple filter, thermometer and a heater. 

I'm still fairly new to this entire betta thing, and I would really like to get some companions in this tank for him.

For now I have 4 small plants (live) in the tank, with gravel and some shiny marble rocks. 

What is good for a 5 gallon tank and a betta?

Also, any tips?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A cory cat and maybe a few minnows would work


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

A chinese algae eater would be great. I used to have one. cool to watch and very hard workers


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A chinese algae eater will suck the slime coat off your fish.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Posibbly a snail, or an african dwarf frog, maybe some cherry or ghost shrimp.
Or if you just want fish, maybe like 3 otos


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Just love your fish and leave him by himself in there 

Cories need to school and you can't fit the nessecary amount in a 5 gallon with a Betta. You won't need algae eaters in the tank, it is too small for the right amount of algae they need to live. Your tank doesn't have a hood so a snail can get out.

5 Gallons and smaller are more for a single betta. If anything get some ghost shrimp and don't worry about them reproducing because th eBetta will eat the babies haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Angelmonster. Bettas are solitary fish and do just fine by themselves.


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

some neon tetras would look cute!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

neon tetras need a larger space since they are schooling fish.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

It's always risky with betta tank mates.
My female betta mutilated my neon tetra. After that, I decided that she's better by herself :]


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my hydro ate all 4 neon tetras i had in the tank


----------



## MystressRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd lose the filter and maybe add some Kuli Loaches or shrimp.


----------



## Geisha722 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, I had the same question, but this thread helped a lot, seeing as how I'm a new betta owner too (Second night having him) and I'm slowly learning what all needs to get done and what can/can't go in there with him. Thanks!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

I think he will be fine by himself


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Try some neon tetras!!! They are great little fish!! I would buy in two's


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll be fine if they don't get snacked on!


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuhli loaches shouldn't be placed in a 5gallon since they do best kept in groups of 3 or more. I think you can keep an albino bristlenose pleco since they like slow moving warm water and are 3 inches max. They just need a place to hide.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought that plecos got pretty big.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

nah albino bristlenoses usually stay under 3 inches, they rarely get above that. They are also extremely cute. The regular colored bristlenose, on the other hand, can get to 7in.

Clown plecos and bristlenose plecos are both small varieties.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't know that . Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

No prob, a betta breeder suggested the albino bristlenose as an algea eater for my 10gallon. They just need a place to hide, driftwood to chew on, and a well established tank.


----------



## BettaTango127 (Jun 29, 2009)

One of my bettas is scared of the ghost shrimp i put in there  he'll flare to no end when he sees the other betta on the other side of the seperator. But when that lil shrimp comes a swimmin his way it off to his pirate ship as fast as he can go


----------



## RBudden (Jul 16, 2009)

I have platys kuhli loaches and an african dwarf frog with my betta, they all seem pretty fine


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw someone on here mention glofish when I first joined and have been obcessed with them ever since. They look pretty small, how many do you think I could put in a 5 gal with a betta? and anyone have ANY idea where to get some? lol I've never heard of them before.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

goldfish + betta= NO NO NO. 

Goldfish are COLDWATER fish. Bettas are TROPICAL. Bettas need warm water.  
Plus, Bettas sometimes like to rip up fins of other fish (or so I hear). So be very careful.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

TianTian said:


> goldfish + betta= NO NO NO.
> 
> Goldfish are COLDWATER fish. Bettas are TROPICAL. Bettas need warm water.
> Plus, Bettas sometimes like to rip up fins of other fish (or so I hear). So be very careful.


No,not goldfish, GLOfish. I would never think of putting goldfish in with betta lol. : )


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

hey I'm in the same stop as you were.. Just wondering, what other fish did you house with your betta?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

In my opinion, 5 gallons is not big enough for tankmates other than shrimp and snails. Other small schooling fish need to be kept in groups of 6 or more, and there's just not enough space for that in a 5 gallon. If you upgraded to a 10 gallon, it would be feasible.

Edit: What is with people posting on threads that are a year old?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

well what if I got like 3 or 4? I know I'd be overstocked, but I really wouldn't mind doing the water changes to keep it safe.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> A chinese algae eater will suck the slime coat off your fish.


I have two golden Chinese algae eaters and that terrifies me but they are good as gold  so far and do a miraculous job at cleaning the tank, but these also can grow to 6 inches and bigger so I wouldn't recommend them in a small tank, the ones I have are in a 12 gallon and as much as I love them I really need to get rid of them  

I would never have recommended RCS before but I added my male betta tonight and so far he is intimidating the shrimp but not nipping them, i'm scared as I love my shrimp but so far so good 

Your other option would be a snail


----------



## chepoaqp (Aug 3, 2010)

a couple of ghost shrimp would be cool, they are fun to watch, you can see the food being process since they are transparent, and they cost about 30 cents.


----------

